# Test Drive: Acura RSX Type S A-Spec



## solidsnake (May 20, 2004)

*Make a car that is going to turn heads, and also take tight turns...*

I believe Honda figured that out with the DC5 Integra, or better known in the US as the Acura RSX Type S







Last week I took the step into Acura and divulged into wondering just what the DC5 really was...

And with the A-Spec, I truly felt what love for Acura was..

Test driven with:

K20a2  2.0 L I4 200 HP 6 speed
4 wheel disc brakes abs
leather interiour
rear spoiler
ground effects package
premium wheels


*Interiour*






By far the best photograph I can find concerning the interiour, the rich leather and the cluster design truly make you feel as if you're sitting in a cockpit of a dream car.  The 37.5 inches of headroom rival that or a large SUV.

The shift knob itself is positioned perfectly.  One can let go of the steering wheel and let his/her hand fall freely and it will and on the shifter with precision, making a comfortable drive highly probable.

The cable tranny is tricky at first because you do not feel the gears as if you would on a traditional five/six speed manual, so this is not exactly the car you want to learn how to drive stick shift.






The gauge cluster is so easy to read and very legible during the day, and easy on the eyes at night.  One will find that the font used for the meters are well contrasted and make for a comfortable experience.






The seats are already very stylish and comfortable to say the least.  The headrest are vertical and would even accomodate larger drivers (unlike the Mazda 3) so seating is not a big issue here.


Interiour score:  8.5 / 10



*Exteriour:*


What is not to like about the DC5?







This vehicle will satisfy both sexes  and will remain in style for years to come.  If you didn't like the DC2 (95-2001 Integra) you will certainly feel more attracted the headlight design of the RSX itself.






They did not forget to stylize the rear as well (unlike the current Celicas) and the hatchback door reveals ample space inside to store just about from rowers to hockey equipment...







Exteriour score:  8.5 / 10


*Performance*






It surely handled great out of the box on curved banks, and has a soft ride for those who won't be needing to.  The RSX-S has what one is looking for to keep him thrilled each and every time he/she gets into their car.






With a 0-60 quarter mile of 6.1 - 6.5 seconds one can achieve a decent quarter mile of 14.8 - 15.1 seconds with its 200 horsepower K series engine. Scoring .86g on the skidpad was fairly manageable and can be further improved with a better rear way bar and suspension from H&R.  Aftermarket appeal has soared since it's introduction in 2001 and is readily available to find tuner parts.


Performance score:  8 /10


*Final Score:  8.5 / 10*


Final comments:  If you are looking for a super reliable vehicle in the 22-24k price range, the RSX Type S is surely in the top 5 to consider


~snake


----------



## profx (May 20, 2004)

shame its ugly!


----------



## solidsnake (May 20, 2004)

profx said:
			
		

> shame its ugly!


 I pity you, I love the RSX


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2004)

I just bought the RSX Type S this last Saturday. I love this car!


----------



## mdnky (May 20, 2004)

I drove a few stock ones and an SCCA race prepped one.  Wasn't impressed with them at all.  The race prepped one had at least $5K in extras and it wasn't very impressive.  Almost no difference from the stocker.  

For the standard (5spd, leather) RSX, it's around $24,500 for a well equipped model.  For a well equipped RSX-S model, you'll be spending $26,100.  I'd personally spend that and even a bit more on either a BMW 3 series or Volvo S40 before the Acura RSX.  It's (RSX) just way too much $$$ and not enough go, room, or quality/feel IMO.

Performance score: 6/10
Final Score: 5/10


BTW, if you live somewhere where there's snow, don't even bother with it!  There's a guy 4 houses up from me who has a nice blue one (with the nose fascia messed up)...right next to a junker car which he has to drive every time it snows.  He found out the hard way back in January not to drive the car when snow was on the ground.


----------



## solidsnake (May 21, 2004)

so you're comparing it to a 35k E46??

no sense there


----------



## diablojota (May 21, 2004)

I am not a fan of the exterior styling.  It is very bland and uninspiring.  If I were to get a tuner car again, I would get the previous body style Mitsubishi Eclipse or Toyota Supra.  For that kind of money, I am more interested in luxury, and would pay a little extra to get the Infiniti G35 Coupé.  Now that is an impressive looking car.


----------



## mdnky (May 21, 2004)

solidsnake said:
			
		

> so you're comparing it to a 35k E46??
> 
> no sense there



No, actually more specifically a 325i which is around $28,795.  You're thinking of the 330 series.  

The Volvo S40 is around $26K.


----------



## solidsnake (May 22, 2004)

mdnky said:
			
		

> No, actually more specifically a 325i which is around $28,795.  You're thinking of the 330 series.
> 
> The Volvo S40 is around $26K.


 yeah but the only real decent 325i were the E30s which are lighter and tend to handle better as well....


M54B25s is not what I would take out to a track, an M54B30 perhaps



but screw it all, E30 M3 forever


----------

